# Baker21 & qstix vs Maserati Gran Turismo.....



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Baker21 & dooka vs Maserati Gran Turismo.....*

Hello all and I hope your well..........:wave:

Well this detail sees me revisit a very nice 'Italian Stalion' in the metal form of a Maserati Gran Turismo........:car:

I had previously detailed this car for the first time back in June 2010 with Jules and Chris_vRS on a very warm day as the photos show in the thread below:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=175374

So 8 months later on and it was time to pay Mark another visit but this time for some TLC in preparation for the car being used as the 'grooms' motor for a forthcoming wedding the next day..........:thumb:

I arranged with Mark to pop down to his home the day before the wedding and due to work commitments it meant I would be detailing solo but due to the joys of this forum I now have another 'detailing' friend in Rob, who goes by the name of dooka on this forum...........

I had mentioned to Rob a while ago that I would be doing this detail on the Maserati and luckily for me he was available to make the trip with me for the day..........:car:

So enough waffle and on with how the car looked when we arrived at Marks at 9AM:








































































































































So as you can see the car was just looking a little bit tired, didn't seem to be anything too much to worry about but obviously it's a big motor and plenty for us to get stuck into during the day ahead.

*The Detail Process*

First on the list was to attend to the wheels, some of the wheels had picked up a few more battle scars after the past 8 months but the main thing was to get them looking better, first thing was to rinse the wheels:



















Then some Megs Wheel Brightener was applied:










This was aggitated with the Daytona Wheel brush:










A Detailer Brush was used on the front face of the wheel:










Followed by a Wheel Mitt:










Then some Iron X was applied:










Rob was also working on the wheels at this point:










After a rinse some AS Tardis was applied:



















As we didn't remove the wheels, these took some time:










The car was washed using Powercraft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Megs Hyper Wash, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Pads:










Rinsing first:










Then foamed:










While the foam dwelled we aggitated some choice areas with a Detailer Brush and some Megs APC:
































































We then rinsed the car and re-foamed:










We then washed the car using the 2BM with the Wash Pads:










The car was then rinsed:




























Next up it was time to clay the car using some Megs Last Touch and some Elite Fine Yellow Poly Clay:










Not too bad on the bonnet and roof:










As usual the lower sections of the doors and rear end yielded more success:










For some of the more stubborn tar AS Tardis was used:










Then time for another rinse:




























Rob took some nice pictures at this point:





































Then the car was covered in Megs Last Touch and dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










At this point I took some time to use Rob's DIY Sun Gun to see what we could see:










Well 8 months down the line and to be fair the car had seen some action down at the local car wash but the protection had helped to keep things at bay, there wasn't too much heavy swirling, just more slight RDS marks here and there..........:detailer:

Rob and I tried some combinations on the bonnet but managed to settle on using some Megs 205 on a 3M Yellow Polishing Pad, Rob explained he had been having some great results with this combo as a one stage 'enhancement' and after trialling this is worked very well on the paintwork and suited our plan for the amount of time we had to machine the whole car..........:buffer:

So off we set working with that combo refining the marks out of the paintwork, enhancing the finish:




























We worked on one side each so while Rob was working on the Driver's side I was working on the passenger side yielding the following results:

Bumper - Before:










After:










Front Wing / Door - Before:










After:



















Here is a quick video of Rob's work in progress results:






Before we rinsed down the car I decided to attend to the exhausts with some Wirewool, Autosol and a Microfibre cloth - Before:










After:










The car was then rinsed down:




























Then the car was foamed:



















And rinsed down again, I also rinsed the engine bay at this point:



















I then cleaned the engine bay with some Megs APC and a Microfibre Cloth:










This was then rinsed again and dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel, we also applied some Megs Last Touch over all the paintwork and this was dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel.

I then applied some 303 Aerospace Protectant under the engine bay and left it to settle in:










At this point I attended to the interior with Henry, Megs APC and various Microfibre Cloths, Megs Slide Lock Brush and Planet Polishes Fibre Bright.

Rob at this point was starting to apply our LSP for the day which would be Black Fire Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Protection via the G220:










This was followed by some Black Fire Midnight Sun Wax via the supplied Applicator Pad:










Rob then applied some CG Jetseal 109 via an Applicator Pad to the wheels:










I at this point was completed a Black Fire Deep Gloss Spray wipedown:










Rob then buffed off the CG Jetseal 109 using a Microfibre Cloth:










I then dressed the arches with some Megs Hyper Dressing and Rob dressed the tyres with some AS Highstyle via a Paintbrush:










*The Results:*




































































































Then moving it back into the sun:










































































































































































































































































































Apologies for the amount of pictures on this one, I think both Rob and I got a little trigger happy but also we did miss some pictures along the way with some process images.............

This is truley a very nice slick motor, the curves are a joy to work on and the colour in the sunlight is something else, even if the pictures don't show it..........

Massive thanks to Mark for letting Rob and I attend to the Maserati for the day and also thanks to Rob for joining me for the day, great to detail with another fellow member and share some ideas, hoping that there will be many of these days to come.......:thumb:

As always, comment's good or bad welcome........


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice work lads!:thumb:


----------



## Marc1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Great Job:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work guys, lovely finish:thumb: seems to be an awful lot of pictures of Rob in work mode compared to you though Si:lol:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice result guys


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Extensive detail and pics...nice one...:thumb:


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

That's one brilliant turnaround! :thumb:


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

slrestoration said:


> Nice work guys, lovely finish:thumb: seems to be an awful lot of pictures of Rob in work mode compared to you though Si:lol:


Someones got to take the photos  great work guys :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work guys:thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Outstanding results gentlemen, awesome work and beautiful finish.

I guess the owner was grinning from ear to ear


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Well done Si & Rob .Lovely job


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great team work :thumb: looks very shiny !


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Great finish.
Whilst I wasn't a member 8 months ago, I've still actually read the previous thread before. Thoroughly enjoy your write ups- I find they have the right amount of decent pics and it's good to see what products were used.

With it appearing to be a lot less hot the second time round, was it more of a joy to do a second time round- or are you happy to just do such a nice car?!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Nice work guys, lovely finish:thumb: seems to be an awful lot of pictures of Rob in work mode compared to you though Si:lol:


Top spot Nick, funnily enough I mentioned this to Rob during the detail, I am pretty confident that most users on here think that Jules, Chris and no Rob do most of the work and to be honest, I think I have been busted..........:lol:



alexandjen said:


> Someones got to take the photos  great work guys :thumb:


That's all I am good for Alex........:wave:



Mr Face said:


> Outstanding results gentlemen, awesome work and beautiful finish.
> 
> I guess the owner was grinning from ear to ear


Mark was very pleased, more so than last year to be honest, not sure if it was the evening sun or just the final finish but he was a happy bunny.......:thumb:



Rust.Bucket said:


> Great finish.
> Whilst I wasn't a member 8 months ago, I've still actually read the previous thread before. Thoroughly enjoy your write ups- I find they have the right amount of decent pics and it's good to see what products were used.
> 
> With it appearing to be a lot less hot the second time round, was it more of a joy to do a second time round- or are you happy to just do such a nice car?!


Glad you enjoyed this and the previous thread and thanks for your kind comments, I always keep it pretty simple and honest, nothing fancy just snap away as we go along........

This day to be honest we were more worried about rain than the sun, it spitted for most of the day while machining which was a pain but I think overall I would rather work in a cooler climate than direct sunlight, just nice for the sun to show it's face at the end of the day.........

The Gran Turismo is a nice motor to detail, some nice curvy lines with the only real area requiring some attention being the Rear arches by the logo........:buffer:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Smashing work lads..:thumb: I bet it was nice to share a few different ideas and combos too.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic work guys, How long did it take in total Baker?

I don't usually ask but I like to know enhancement wise and also you had help... 

Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice turnaround guys, another happy customer! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## mislavto (Jul 3, 2010)

you are always doing great job!


----------



## Bensenn_GER (Mar 24, 2010)

Still my favorite car. :argie: Great pics, man! :thumb: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Stunning..................simples.......... :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks guys for all the comments..

I can say, Simon did work hard, and he certainly knows his stuff. Simon is a joy to work with, I am certainly up for more details with him..

The customer was definitely grinning from ear to ear, either that or he was a very very good liar ..

Even with two of us, it was a full days work, but as I like to try and pursue perfection, I usually take a little longer on details. There is a little vid of work in progress on youtube of this detail..

I lost both pairs of glasses by the end of the day, DOH..


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

superb work lads,to a really nice car.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic as allways...


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

very good job.


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing job guys, great finish and great write up :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

gally said:


> Fantastic work guys, How long did it take in total Baker?
> 
> I don't usually ask but I like to know enhancement wise and also you had help...
> 
> Keep up the good work mate.


We arrived at 9AM and I think we left at around 6.30PM IIRC, it was a long day but we were comfortable with the time during the day and knowing you only have to machine half the car is always a bonus........:buffer:



qstix said:


> Thanks guys for all the comments..
> 
> I can say, Simon did work hard, and he certainly knows his stuff. Simon is a joy to work with, I am certainly up for more details with him..
> 
> ...


Cheers Rob and I am sure we will be 'teaming' up again in the future...........:detailer:

Would love to take longer on these sorts of details and maybe one day I will stretch them out..........:lol:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Good job guys! Will have some write ups coming soon too!


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Wonderful!
And thank you for all the photos. It is a stunningly beautiful car!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Cant leave this thread to languish in the archives, the end result is awesome and needs to stay on the front page for more than 24 hours

Simply Stunning Si & Rob great detail and write up


----------



## Sheika (Aug 21, 2009)

Quite like that blackfire gloass spray


----------



## StephenJ (Jul 17, 2010)

Stunning results as ever!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mr Face said:


> Cant leave this thread to languish in the archives, the end result is awesome and needs to stay on the front page for more than 24 hours
> 
> Simply Stunning Si & Rob great detail and write up


Thanks Mike and great to meet you the other day, cheers for the Makita and it worked wonder's over the weekend........:buffer:

YouTube video now embedded into write-up.......:thumb:


----------

